# Can't beat them!!



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

What a bargian Bench dogs just like Roy Underhills
Thanks for sharing Bert


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate to say it, but those look like the replacements that "famous" brand sent me when I whacked my holdfast the second time and it fell into 2 pieces… (They are MUCH darker blue than the bad ones which are a touch lighter than Ford Blue…)

I have 2 of the dark blue ones, and so far they are holding up fine. For the steep price you paid, I may have to get 2 more. I can actually see where using 4 at once could be helpful…


----------



## dfdye (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow. What a great price on those. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

No way! I don't believe it! I paid $13 for one at woodcraft :-(
Do those come in the bigger version?
I'm off to check their site!


----------



## Ole (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review! I recently saw them on their site, and was thinking about getting them. Now I definitely will!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

HF Part #?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Available on line only:

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-1-8-eighth-inch-bench-hold-down-clamp-41885.html

Shipping was around $6.00


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I keep meaning to order these,
thanks for the reminder and review !

Lisa


----------



## ChrisG (Feb 4, 2010)

Just placed an order for 2 of them. Grand total with tax and shipping… $11.09. Thanks for the review.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

I've said it before & I'll say it again…"it" (sorry, couldn't resist) I've used HF stuff often & have *not* been disappointed. If you're a "high end" tool guy (person) you'll find a way to "dis" their stuff, & if you run a production shop, they might not hold up as long, but for average use in a hobbyist shop, or if you're on a budget, HF tools can be just the ticket.


----------



## gardentiger (Apr 7, 2010)

went to the website to purchase. registered, and now cannot login. someone in China must have to check it first.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

gardentiger order by phone,it is easier


----------



## ZeroThreeQuarter (Jan 11, 2010)

nice quick review..

HF has turned into a legitimate source for small tools like this. I know I get my clamps there, can't beat the price, and it does just as it's supposed to do: clamp! I can't justify spending 2 or 3 times the price just to clamp down wood. As for their power tools, i'll keep using craigslist to buy from people that are selling off quality tools at discount prices. (this economy doesn't hurt either, people tend to try and empty out their garages of their old stuff, got a near-new jointer for $200 and a borderline new dewalt planer for just$300!)


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Unfortunately they don't fit the HF 60" Solid Oak Workbench which has 5/8" holes in the top (which is not nearly as thick as its edging).

Your pics are *much* better than the ones on their website!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you Greg.
You could enlarge the hole sin the bench ( I have the same one that I used before I built a new one) but I do not think that the top would be thick enough for the hold downs


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I keep seeing this review, and for some reason, every time I look at the title, and knowing that this is for holdfasts that are supposed to be driven into place with a hammer, I get a chuckle… Am I the only one?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

dbhost, I don't get it. What do I miss?


----------



## ChrisG (Feb 4, 2010)

Think he is saying that it's funny that the title is "Can't Beat Them!!!", given that they are made to be "beaten" with a hammer. Took me a minute to catch the irony as well.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry for being that slow!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry, my mind works in weird ways sometimes…


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the review but I'm feelin pretty bad. I just paid, I don't wanna say how much, at another place and thought I was doing good because I was well below the well known name brands. You got me beat by a long shot and I see a trip to HF tomorrow to pick up a couple spares at a unbelievable price. Can't thank you enough for the info.


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks Bert. I'm ordering mine tomorrow


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the HF link b2rtch. Local HF did not have the hold downs so I've ordered some on line. I love this site (Lumberjocks). Lost count of how many times I get excellent leads like this. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You all are welcome.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Update:
I broke one of the hold down last night


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Broke it by using it normally, or broke it by dropping it on concrete?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

using it normally.
These made of cast iron , like all other ones you can buy.
The old ones , like the one I have in France, are forged steel.
Cast iron will always break. 
I ma thinking about forging one or two myself.
Bert


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

So does this change your review or are you willing to risk breaking 5 or 6 instead of putting the same money into a different brand?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

For anyone interested, I found this page with this idea which I think is excellent:

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip090100ws.html

Bert


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

That certainly change my review.
I shall not buy cast iron ones anymore as I said above ,what ever the brand they have the same issue.
I am now looking at these ones, as they are forged steel and they will not break:

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/indextool.mvc?prodid=MS-HOLDFAST.XX

Bert


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought two holdfasts from the following link for $32. The $32 is what I paid for the two of them together, they are $18 each if sold single. They appear to be made from spring steel. They go into detail at this site about the problem with cast iron holdfasts and how they had to find someone to supply them with something better.

http://www.toolsforworkingwood.com/Merchant/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=toolshop&Product_Code=MS-HOLDFAST.XX&Category_Code=TL

Just noticed, b2rtch is calling out the same site. I've spec'ed and received heavy duty springs back in the old days at my day job. The appearance of these is very similar. Actually, suppose a big spring is what you want a holdfast to function as, i.e. apply a compressive load against a surface.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I found a blacksmith just a few blocks from whee I am leaving. Next week I shall go ask him if he could forget two for me.
I had a forge in France ( I learned blacksmithing in school) and these are nothing to do.
It should take just a few minutes to forge each one.


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey b2rtch. Where did you live in France? I used to live in Grenoble. Loved the place.

Es que vous parlez toujours le français? Il y a peut-être des autres francophones qui visite cet site aussi?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I was born and raised in Paris. 
Then I lived not far from Fontainebleau, about one hour drive from Paris,. 
I used to live in Autrans, not far from Grenoble during the winter Olympics in


> ?


?? ( a long long time ago)
They are other Francophone on this site. mostly from Canada.
Bonjour a tous.
Bertrand


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm familiar with all the places you've lived. Trade show in Paris and saw some of the sites. We went through Fontainebleu on way to Versailles. We travelled all the D routes around Grenoble and still have our old marked up maps so know Autrans too.

The Olympics were in Grenoble in 68. I remember watching Jeane Claude Killy taking the gold. The old abandoned hotel that was built for the games still caps one of the mountains that borders Grenoble. We use to hike up to it for a picnic lunch.

I still order books written in French from Amazon France and Canada. We also speak it a bit from time to time at home to keep from loosing all ability. It was such a struggle to learn to speak and survive in day to day life but the trill of a life for us to live there.

Bien venu aux États-Unis.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Bicycle_tom,ou habites tu?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used the idae of the 1/2 wood clamps as hold downs. 
They work just fine.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I used the idea of the 1/2 wood clamps as hold downs. 
They work just fine.


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Bert,
J'habite près de Peoria, dans Illinois. Je travaille chez un entreprise avec des usines en France, donc l'opportunité pour habiter la. Et toi, t'habites près de Salt Lake City?
Tom
et pour tous le monde:

I just got my HF holddowns, they are much smaller than the TFWW ones that Bert and I provide in separate links above.


----------



## velo_tom (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry for the extra post - wife (me) is trying to figure out how to reduce above pic and it didn't work!! Velo Tom had to leave for work.

Photo should show that not only the upper arm is longer but it is also a lot taller than the small one.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I should have read this first:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/The_Mystery_of_Holdfasts/


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yesterday I looked in my yellow pages to find a local blacksmith. 
I found one just a few block from where I live. 
Tonight after work I went to his shop with a picture of what I wanted. 
In mater of minutes he had the hold down forged out of 3/4 cold rolled steel 
This hold down will never break no matter what I do to it.
Tomorrow I shall get three more made.
Obviously I still struggle with photobucket


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

do they still sell these? what is the actual part name? i looked these up an nothing comes up for "hold down"


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Do not buy them , they are junk. 
At first they looked good but soon after they broke. 
I had some made by my local blacksmith for $10.00 each


----------

